# ARE you a freelancer from Australia working in Canada ?



## antistandard (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am an Australian on a holiday visa in Vancouver, Canada.

I am a website designer / developer and work freelance using my ABN (australian business number).

In Canada, I would like to work for my existing Australian clients (that's no problem so far), but I also want to work for new Canadian clients too.

Are there any Australians without Canadian residence permits or working visas that are working freelance or on contract for Canadian clients here ?

I thought that if I claim the income and tax back to my Australian ABN I might be able to work here under the Double Tax Agreement with Australia/Canada.

Does any one know FOR SURE if I can work here as a freelancer without a work permit ?

Thank you

James


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You are not permitted to work in Canada without the appropriate visa. If you are on a WHV however, you may work and live wherever you wish. You must declare your worldwide income to the CRA.


----------



## antistandard (Jan 30, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You are not permitted to work in Canada without the appropriate visa. If you are on a WHV however, you may work and live wherever you wish. You must declare your worldwide income to the CRA.


Hello Auld,

Thank you for your reply. I understand that the common understanding is that without a work visa or sponsorship, an Australian can not work in Canada, however, I have been told by the Australian Tax Office that it may be possible to work as a freelancer, under my Australian Business Number, as long as I declare all income over here as foreign income and I declare that income to be taxed in Australia too.

I appreciate your help. Your answer is very strict. May I ask what experience you have with my situation and if you have any suggestions that may help me achieve what I am trying to do. What sort of information do you have to say that I can not work here unless I have an appropriate visa and what do you classify as appropriate when there are so many different types of visa. Is there a freelance visa ?
Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you earn money in Canada you are required, by law, to declare that income to Revenue Canada. To do that you need a SIN (Social Insurance Number) which you cannot acquire without a visa permitting you to be a legal resident of the country. I've been following the immigration rules for some time now and TBOMK there is no such thing as a visa for a freelancer. You should read:-
Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - International


----------



## antistandard (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information.

What does TBOMK stand for please.

thank you for your information I will definitely take it on board.

Do you know anything more about the Double Tax Agreement with Australia/Canada please.. or anything about the Commonwealth trade agreements we have in place.

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TBOMK = To Best of My Knowledge.
The Tax Agreements that Canada has with many countries agrees that you cannot be taxed in both countries. If you live in Canada and have taxable earnings in both, you must declare worldwide income to Canada but any taxes paid in Australia will be deducted off that due to Canada.
Sorry but I know nothing about trade agreements with Australia.
It may not matter to you but if discovered earning (working) here you may well be told to leave the country and returning may prove difficult.


----------

